# Could someone please help me make sense of these lab results



## brierrose1535 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Everyone! New to the board, and at my wit's end! :sad0004:

I've felt like I have symptoms of hypothyroidism for a few years now, only for my TSH to constantly be in the "normal" range. Over the years I've had almost all the symptoms (except a goiter). Fatigue (that's a big one), constipation, dry skin, muscle aches, irregular periods, depression, and the worst of all is the weight gain! I can literally gain 8 pounds unexplainable overnight. I'm well aware of the fact this is physically impossible, but I've checked, even tried changing scales. I have no way whatsoever to explain this! For no reason other than my body decided it hated me! I've been trying to diet for years, but can't seem to lose anything. I've tried every kind of diet, and working out. At one point I was walking 3 miles a day, barely eating, and the scale wouldn't budge. It doesn't matter if I eat perfectly within my calorie range (not below my rmr) or below 1000 calories, it won't move. I just turned 40 this past year. I feel like if I can't do something now, I'll never get the weight off.

I've talked with my doctor about it, but whenever he sees TSH in the normal range his response is "everything looks fine". I've told him a couple of family members have had thyroid problems but he wasn't at all concerned. I've done a lot of research and found I needed more extensive testing. I went and had them done, and the results came in today, but I don't quite know what they mean. I sent them to my doctor and he said everything was normal. I don't exactly trust him though, so I'm wondering if anyone can help me out?? I know nothing except my Antithyroglobulin Ab is out of range, but I'm not sure if the rest would mean anything at all.

Free T4 1.15 (Ref Range 0.82-1.77)

TSH 2.2 (Ref Range 0.450-4.500)

Reverse T3 14.3 (Ref Range 9.2-24.1)

Free T3 2.9 (Ref Range 2.0-4.4)

Antithyroglobulin Ab (only one out of range) <1.0 (Ref Range 0.0-0.9)

Thyroid Peroxidase Ab <6 (Ref Range 0-34)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

How many times have you had these labs run and are they consistently the same?

While you are in "range" we on this board like to have our labs in the 1/2 and closer to 3/4 of range. A small difference can make a HUGE difference in how one feels. TSH f a normal functioning thyroid would be closer to 1, so with that said your FT-4 and FT-3 are below mid range and your TSH is 2/3. Since you are symptomatic it may be as simple as adding a 25mcg of a levothyroxine also known as 4 medication, Synthroid is brand name.

Have you ever had Vitamin D, Ferritin and B-12 run? Being low in any of those can cause fatigue.

Many of us have had better luck discussing this with our Gyno - if your PCP won;t work with you , try another doctor or bring it up with your Gyno. Free T-4 and Free T-3 testing are very important once you begin a replacement medication to make sure your body properly converts the med. You will not be able to lose weight until your FT-3 gets into higher range.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Yikes; you are in dire need of FREE T3. This is your active hormone. Please find another doctor who is NOT a TSH worshipper.

Info above and Welcome to the board! You are seriously hypo. I am including another test which is important.

I would also suggest an ultra-sound of your thyroid! Some folk teeter back and forth between hypo and hyper so that test is important.


----------



## brierrose1535 (Aug 31, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Welcome to the board!
> 
> How many times have you had these labs run and are they consistently the same?
> 
> ...


Wow I actually feel like there may be some hope, thank you! This is the first time I've had the full panel run. I've had TSH run two other times, can't remember the results of the first just that is was "normal" by my doc's standards. The last time which was last year it was 1.38 (Ref .40-4.50). I've never had the other tests done, but I know at the same time I had last year's TSH done he did a full panel and my cholesterol wasn't great, and it showed my Hemoglobin and Hematocrit levels were too low, and my RDW (Red Cell Distribution) was a 15.4% (Ref 11.0-15.0%). So I was diagnosed as anemic and put on iron pills. These never did anything other than make me very sick. I tried B-12 shot and some supplements but they never did much either. In the last couple of years I've also gotten high blood pressure. When I was first diagnosed I had no idea other than I felt terrible. When the nurse took it she seemed amazed I was even walking around with it like that! It's under control now. I just keep getting more problems. I've also had extremely bad acid reflux the past couple of years as well. When does it end 



Andros said:


> Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
> http://breakingmuscle.com/
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Thank you!! This is the first time I've ever had anyone tell me that there might actually be a cause for my problems! I'm looking up other doctor's a couple go to now. I know we have a thyroid and parathyroid center where I live. I may try to either go there, or another endocrinologist that I know of.


----------



## Inyotef (Sep 2, 2015)

I too have had the exact same symptoms with the same situation with being in range. I too dieted without going over 1200 calories for 6 months (being 200 lbs) and hiking 4 times a week at 6 miles at a time (and sometimes running too) and lost 8 pounds. I too can easily gain 7-8 pounds a day inexplicably. I feel your pain, it is insane. Do you also have a cold intolerance? My doctor just chalked it up to "perimenopause" and I am 37. My mom went through menopause fairly early too, but my symptoms are getting bad, especially my horrible memory. It is even affecting my job. I see that people here say their Gyno helped, maybe I should go that route?


----------



## brierrose1535 (Aug 31, 2015)

Inyotef said:


> I too have had the exact same symptoms with the same situation with being in range. I too dieted without going over 1200 calories for 6 months (being 200 lbs) and hiking 4 times a week at 6 miles at a time (and sometimes running too) and lost 8 pounds. I too can easily gain 7-8 pounds a day inexplicably. I feel your pain, it is insane. Do you also have a cold intolerance? My doctor just chalked it up to "perimenopause" and I am 37. My mom went through menopause fairly early too, but my symptoms are getting bad, especially my horrible memory. It is even affecting my job. I see that people here say their Gyno helped, maybe I should go that route?


Minus the cold intolerance, it sounds just like me! It's strange I don't though because my body temperature always runs low. Usually in the low 97 range, sometimes 96! But I'm definitely with you on the frustration. It's completely disheartening to have any little weight at all you lose be put right back on and then some in a day.  I would really try anyone you feel might actually listen! I'm gonna try to research doctors soon. First I have to recover from the endoscopy I'm getting tomorrow, due to my horrible acid reflux!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Low temps and inability to lose weight can also be signs of adrenal imbalance or sex hormone problems. Have you ever had those tested?


----------



## brierrose1535 (Aug 31, 2015)

jenny v said:


> Low temps and inability to lose weight can also be signs of adrenal imbalance or sex hormone problems. Have you ever had those tested?


No I haven't! Had my endoscopy done this morning, doctor says I have gastroparesis, and there's nothing they can do but prescribe me more of the same meds, which haven't been helping. :sad0007: One of the main symptoms of GP is *weight loss* but I seem to be completely opposite!


----------

